# Ropensaddle,s world Arkansas style



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is the ole rope today it is down to five feet tall now and limb wood and some chunks split
and dumped about two cords so far!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

Got to try out my new old truck lol dumps a cord great


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks familiar. Didn't there used to be a pine tree in the back?

Kinda close to the porch; like, growing through it?


[EDIT: Nope. I looked up your project pine. Different house. Ooops. It must be "old timers" disease]


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice pics you got there. Looks like you had a little fun anyway.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice Rope, like the splitter.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Looks familiar. Didn't there used to be a pine tree in the back?
> 
> Kinda close to the porch; like, growing through it?



No but there was a rotten hackbury back there two years ago lol. Different customer I told him I hopped this water oak never had to come out the snow busted many limbs and though I could have trimmed it, he really just wanted it down, had a close call with a relatives car!
He has fought falling limbs since the house was built and I showed him that the storm drain they dug near the root zone had started the tree in decline! It still had life left but being the target's walking under seemed the right thing to do.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey rope I like that dump truck alot how long have you used that for work , it goes to show you if you take care of them they last...


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey rope I like that dump truck alot how long have you used that for work , it goes to show you if you take care of them they last...



I actually sold my new 2007 dodge 3500 and paid a few debts off and bought this from the original owner he bought it new in 1979 so I am second owner I am fairly pleased especially with its dump it is twin cylinder pto dump and dups more than what you can load.
I am going to redo the steering king pins and put some air bags in under the rears because it will carry some weight but will also be well taken care of. The motor rus ok but if it ever gets weak I am putting a crate 460 in that bad boy lol:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

PS: that old truck has air baby lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

This one is getting a boom for loading logs the 20000lb winch is already there lol!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I actually sold my new 2007 dodge 3500 and paid a few debts off and bought this from the original owner he bought it new in 1979 so I am second owner I am fairly pleased especially with its dump it is twin cylinder pto dump and dups more than what you can load.
> I am going to redo the steering king pins and put some air bags in under the rears because it will carry some weight but will also be well taken care of. The motor rus ok but if it ever gets weak I am putting a crate 460 in that bad boy lol:monkey:



Thats a cool truck I just started building a Frankenstein a 90 super duty and a 94 4x4 f-350 gonna make the 90 4x4


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> This one is getting a boom for loading logs the 20000lb winch is already there lol!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whats that poking out there to the right a f 100?



Lol 66 f250 4+4 4speed granny 390 with one ton spring on back!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol 66 f250 4+4 4speed granny 390 with one ton spring on back!



I like that truck I would enjoy that truck , heres mine


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like that truck I would enjoy that truck , heres mine



Lol yeah it is my tough old deer huntin or putting the stumper in case it is wet. I drive it when the roads get bad too. I have started getting the floor pans de rusted and plan to rhino line it once its solid!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yeah it is my tough old deer huntin or putting the stumper in case it is wet. I drive it when the roads get bad too. I have started getting the floor pans de rusted and plan to rhino line it once its solid!



I would take that old Ford out to dinner whether my wife liked it or not ,lol


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 24, 2010)

I 've got one of those boom beds, Looking for a home.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 24, 2010)

im more interested in the grapple truck hiding behind the tree. 

gotta love those old fords. the first truck i ever drove was a F150custom 4x4. i dont know the year but it was ancient. that was back when a 150 was a truck. the new ones are just explorers with a bed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I 've got one of those boom beds, Looking for a home.



Lol just need gin poles I am waiting to find some heavy wall pipe if you look the swivels are already there. I will get a little more serious if I end up selling my grapple truck. I hate to but it could do even more debt reduction as my goal is to get out of debt. Then I will work if I want to lol I may be a little slower chipping brush and loading the trailer with the gin truck But I will smile leaving the bank


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Got to try out my new old truck lol dumps a cord great



Where's the snow and mud?


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol just need gin poles I am waiting to find some heavy wall pipe if you look the swivels are already there. I will get a little more serious if I end up selling my grapple truck. I hate to but it could do even more debt reduction as my goal is to get out of debt. Then I will work if I want to lol I may be a little slower chipping brush and loading the trailer with the gin truck But I will smile leaving the bank



Mine has the HD roller tail, booms, headboard, winch hole, ..... boxes, Sweet deal. 

And its more fun to drive_ past_ the bank..... (or so I would imagine..")


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Where's the snow and mud?



It melted it is muddy some places still I an on concrete though lol.
It is supposed to snow Friday and I am sick of it but like it better than 106 in the shade. 
I start a big job after this one and its pines lol it is still a little wet for them now and hope it don't snow or rain so can start earl next week. I will prolly near finish this tomorrow but have to grind stump and haul grindings plus bring in topsoil to fill hole and divots. I could finish faster if I did not want it split but I have decided to do my hardwoods with the splitter this year so it is dumped into one cord piles!


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> It melted it is muddy some places still I an on concrete though lol.
> It is supposed to snow Friday and I am sick of it but like it better than 106 in the shade.
> I start a big job after this one and its pines lol it is still a little wet for them now and hope it don't snow or rain so can start earl next week. I will prolly near finish this tomorrow but have to grind stump and haul grindings plus bring in topsoil to fill hole and divots. I could finish faster if I did not want it split but I have decided to do my hardwoods with the splitter this year so it is dumped into one cord piles!



...one cord piles, hence the need for 40 acres!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> ...one cord piles, hence the need for 40 acres!



Lmfao I have a little spot cleared should hold a hundred or so cord:monkey:


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the picts Rope. Looks like a money neighborhood. Sorry you had to sell your Dodge dually. I sold one of my chippers (smaller one) last winter and one of my mini skids. Got to pay the bills while Obaga shiht gives all our money away to lazy m##### Fkrs that sit home all day and collect public assistance. 

That TW 6 looks classy out on the job. Ever tried the 6 way split? Those logs look to be the perfect size for it.

Nice to see someone with bahls enough to take a pict in the real world up in a tree without a brain bucket on. Fahk the safety police anal retentive sissies.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> Thanks for the picts Rope. Looks like a money neighborhood. Sorry you had to sell your Dodge dually. I sold one of my chippers (smaller one) last winter and one of my mini skids. Got to pay the bills while Obaga shiht gives all our money away to lazy m##### Fkrs that sit home all day and collect public assistance.
> 
> That TW 6 looks classy out on the job. Ever tried the 6 way split? Those logs look to be the perfect size for it.
> 
> Nice to see someone with bahls enough to take a pict in the real world up in a tree without a brain bucket on. Fahk the safety police anal retentive sissies.



Lol I had it on the friggin cold wind blew it off combined with a stick brushing it. My groundie took the oportunity to snap a pic because he said he has never seen me without it lol. If I am climbing and it falls I don't bother pulling it a ninty foot unless I think I am about to do something serious:monkey: To tell you the truth I am more concerned for ground personal which is why I wear mine usually to get them to. They took them off to split when I got down because they are cool lol. Notice the hat backards lol,the one on the truck is my step boy he is a good kid his father died and did not teach him nothing. I have taught him how to put transmission in pack wheel bearings etc. He eats it up!


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah gotta agree....can't get the gm's to wear em if the boss don't. I am going brain bucket this year for the first. Had to sign the ISA oath and somebody will def narc me out.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know what's worse about leaving five foot stubs. That they send rounds ricocheting into people/property or that they make the climber look like a amateur.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't know what's worse about leaving five foot stubs. That they send rounds ricocheting into people/property or that the make the climber look like a amateur.



MR what ever I was an amateur twenty four years ago lol. Little secret here those stubs where rigging points so as far as ricocheting into people or property I have not ever had that happen,ever,ever -------------.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is another this amateur did with no damage boy.


----------



## dumbarky (Feb 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> Thanks for the picts Rope. Looks like a money neighborhood. Sorry you had to sell your Dodge dually. I sold one of my chippers (smaller one) last winter and one of my mini skids. Got to pay the bills while Obaga shiht gives all our money away to lazy m##### Fkrs that sit home all day and collect public assistance.
> 
> Don't forget while their watching Opra, Gary Springer, Dr. Pihl. I he can't bring them up to workin man standards he'll bring us down to poverty standards. Thats the change. You get rep for that bud.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

And yet another


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

Another thing Mrs wood blower in 25 years no one has ever been injured on any job I ran except me I got four stitches once. In my left hand!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Here is another this amateur did with no damage boy.


Who the fack builds around a tree , thats just arsenine


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Another thing Mrs wood blower in 25 years no one has ever been injured on any job I ran except me I got four stitches once. In my left hand!



Don't mind him Rope...probably not qualified to carry your jock around.,


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> And yet another



that is a nasty if it still has its top


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Nice work and equipment!



Thanks TreeCo, That old bucket still gets it done but I have to be careful with no headache rack and ricocheting rounds lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> that is a nasty if it still has its top



Another view!
All I could reach with my bucket.

It also had a lean around twenty degrees toward that house I could not dream of living one night there with that over my roof.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Feb 24, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't know what's worse about leaving five foot stubs. That they send rounds ricocheting into people/property or that they make the climber look like a amateur.



To not recognize the stubs possible uses for rigging down, _somebody_ is looking amateur.

Thanks for sharing the photos Rope.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

On the ground!


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Another view!
> All I could reach with my bucket.
> 
> It also had a lean around twenty degrees toward that house I could not dream of living one night there with that over my roof.



yowzer


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

Nemus Talea said:


> To not recognize the stubs possible uses for rigging down, _somebody_ is looking amateur.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos Rope.



I am not the best climber at 47 but I can still climb with them and not be too embarrassed:monkey: I was way better years ago but the bucket and wifes good cookin have me slower now. I am also seriously under geared I have one block, one climb rope,one bull rope,one porty, and really need way more to do what I do but I still get it done without damage even to the understory!


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

I took a beech down like that because the ho noticed his lab was running thru the trunk. Had to yank it like you and it was an adventure with no holding wood to speak of and plenty to miss. Big spread canopy out of symmetry way over the roof.

Way to dangerous to rig and lean over the house. We had 3 come alongs roped to it.


----------



## treevet (Feb 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I am not the best climber at 47 but I can still climb with them and not be too embarrassed:monkey: I was way better years ago but the bucket and wifes good cookin have me slower now. I am also seriously under geared I have one block, one climb rope,one bull rope,one porty, and really need way more to do what I do but I still get it done without damage even to the understory!



Hey eliminate the block AND the porty and that is how we used to do it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> I took a beech down like that because the ho noticed his lab was running thru the trunk. Had to yank it like you and it was an adventure with no holding wood to speak of and plenty to miss. Big spread canopy out of symmetry way over the roof.
> 
> Way to dangerous to rig and lean over the house. We had 3 come alongs roped to it.



Sounds bad I wish when I worked at the local power company as their danger tree expert foreman 13 years or at Asplundh runnin a manual crew 8 years prior I would have took pictures of the stuff they laid on my shoulders, prolly caused my high blood pressure 
My worst was a tie between a dead pine with a peckerwood hole halfway up it and I had to climb 40 foot above that hole and rig it down,or the 150 sweet gum around 54" dbh leaning over a three phaze with only a strap of wood on the tension side left. It was refused by our competitors and my boss asked If I could do it. I told him if time and any resources we had available was not an option yes. Very scary tree the giraffe already trimmed all he could reach and there were still 20" limbs overhanging twenty feet I had that tree looking like a rope factory. I snubbed it tight every direction until it could not move as it was teetering on that strap. I would refuse them today without a crane.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> Hey eliminate the block AND the porty and that is how we used to do it.



Yup I still like to forget it many times on limbs I get my rap up there on one of those ricocheting stobs and lower to the ground myself. I know , I know it is amateur but it is safe and fast and less fatigue. I break out the block when I need it.


----------



## tree md (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work Rope!


----------



## treemandan (Feb 25, 2010)

Dam amatuers at it again huh?


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice gig Rope, just goes to show you don't need brand new bucket trucks and chip trucks to bring in nice clients.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 25, 2010)

I need new glasses, I never did see the grapple. Takes alot of experience to have enough respect for those dead and especially rotten trees.

I bid $ 400 recently to take one down, leaning towards the house, about 45 inch rotten and dead oak.

The HO roped and drug it down himself, ($ 400? I'm crazy, and outrageous) and told me "Man that thing was rotten and hollow. It was crazy." 

And whats the chance of hitting a piece of steel in a 150 YO homestead tree?


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 25, 2010)

Great post! Great work, rep for you.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 25, 2010)

About the helmet, what most of these people don't know is, how hard your head is.........


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

sweet job Rope. I like the wood going thru the splitter to get to the truck..


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang, if you can get rep for working, I'm going to try it......


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> sweet job Rope. I like the wood going thru the splitter to get to the truck..



If it don't it gets done fast lol but then ole rope has to split his wood alone lol. I could of had it loaded with the grapple and be stumpin this mourning but what would be the fun in that


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> About the helmet, what most of these people don't know is, how hard your head is.........



Awwwwww ain't so y the wife has me on a diet it just takes the right motivation lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Great post! Great work, rep for you.



Thanks much:monkey: get you soon


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 25, 2010)

The only thing I see is that I'm gettin older and lazier, I would have turned the splitter around where I wouldn't have had to throw the wood so far to the truck.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Nice gig Rope, just goes to show you don't need brand new bucket trucks and chip trucks to bring in nice clients.



I started with a trailer, 85 ford f350, basic climb gear,and let my fatigue ruin a thriving and profiting business lol. I will say that equipment makes it a lot easier until the end of the month lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Dam amatuers at it again huh?



eeeeeeeeeyup maybe by the time I am 70 I will have it down lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> The only thing I see is that I'm gettin older and lazier, I would have turned the splitter around where I wouldn't have had to throw the wood so far to the truck.lol



Yeah I told them that, I am on the ground today so we will be working from the neck up:monkey:


----------



## oxbow (Feb 25, 2010)

*nice job and pics*

Repped ya. Thanks for the pics. Glad to see you got jobs, be safe.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

oxbow said:


> Repped ya. Thanks for the pics. Glad to see you got jobs, be safe.



Thank you very much, I have fifteen large pines to do after this a little at a time it is 30 miles away though. Most of my work is 20 to 30 miles from home and my dump here on the farm. Hard to get a third load in short winter hours and two hours riding time. I also have some trimming and got to finish stumps on the golf course when it gets dry enough. I am so thankfull to finally have enough work to at least keep my bills paid.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh o time to go split lol be safe everyone


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 25, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Thank you very much, I have fifteen large pines to do after this a little at a time it is 30 miles away though. Most of my work is 20 to 30 miles from home and my dump here on the farm. Hard to get a third load in short winter hours and two hours riding time. I also have some trimming and got to finish stumps on the golf course when it gets dry enough. I am so thankfull to finally have enough work to at least keep my bills paid.



This is good news rope!

I knew you would pull through. Adapt and survive friend.


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics. Nice lil truck.
Glad to hear things are improving for you Rope.
We do what we have to do to stay profitable.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

Lmao I found that splitting a bunch of wood brings in wood ho's lol. I really did not need the wood so we hauled two loads and this guy asked if he could have some and I said if you come at ten you can get a load he did and then I said if you want another come get it and he did and then a third. I told him he is welcome to get some in the mourning as all that is left is stump and a little rakings. I think we split near four full cords today and got all the brush up. The Tw6 is a conversation piece people seem to flock, had a few bids only one seemed like a biter but we will see:monkey: I have enough wood,so the guy needing it saved me time and fuel and he got a cord at least so far I will see if he shows in the am if not no big deal it is already split so easy loading.


----------



## BakerTREE (Feb 25, 2010)

glad to see you're working well! I'm also glad to see another state's style thread (I frequent that Illinois-T-slayin-style thread when I'm on  ) 

Its also good to hear your bills are not so burdensome; to tell you the truth, I was really eyeing your grapple truck you have for sale. I just hadn't talked myself into needing that sort of set up. I am correct in thinking it doesn't have a dump right? Its clear you take care of your equipment - between the good jobs you've done, the graciousness you've shown posting pictures and contributing to discussions, and the diligence you've demonstrated with your equipment upkeep...I think I'll throw some rep your way too!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2010)

BakerTREE said:


> glad to see you're working well! I'm also glad to see another state's style thread (I frequent that Illinois-T-slayin-style thread when I'm on  )
> 
> Its also good to hear your bills are not so burdensome; to tell you the truth, I was really eyeing your grapple truck you have for sale. I just hadn't talked myself into needing that sort of set up. I am correct in thinking it doesn't have a dump right? Its clear you take care of your equipment - between the good jobs you've done, the graciousness you've shown posting pictures and contributing to discussions, and the diligence you've demonstrated with your equipment upkeep...I think I'll throw some rep your way too!



Thank you kind sir, the grapple truck is rough, as it was when I bought it, all damage was done prior owners. However; it has never failed to get the job done, it has the dump bed but the hoist was taken off before I bought it. I have found unloading it with the grapple no trouble especially brush because you grab it and if packed in, half comes off at once. The steering gearbox leaks a little, I had a new seal put in it and the other one leaks. I have just kept it full for the three years I have had it in use. I will prolly be using it on the pines I have coming next week may post some pic's of it in action. I hate to part with it but I could be a little closer to my goal.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 26, 2010)

Went to grind stump about 2 cubic feet left of firewood lol the guy got it all till dark last night.
I was done grinding stump and loaded and then bought topsoil and dumped and spread in less that two hours ahhhhhhhhhhhhh done! I forgot cam dern it, lady said it looks like their never was a tree there lol. Anyway what I really wanted to say was at the landscape supply where I bought a yard of soil, the owner walked in and I asked him it he ever gets calls for trees. He said yup, I know of a guy right now wanting four out gave me his number and turns out I did a job two doors down from him lol. I am bidding it in the AM, then the other job starts Monday, if weather holds; time for rope to get busy. I will try to charge and remember my camera friends.:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 26, 2010)

Good job Rope, Nice to see ya in the tree again. I will still trade you splitters and you won't even have to give any boot.lol That boom truck looks like a big one. How high will it go? Of course pictures make everything look taller. looks like a tall tree too. if you wanna borrow ole lipstick to take the rest of it down, just holler and it's yours.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 26, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good job Rope, Nice to see ya in the tree again. I will still trade you splitters and you won't even have to give any boot.lol That boom truck looks like a big one. How high will it go? Of course pictures make everything look taller. looks like a tall tree too. if you wanna borrow ole lipstick to take the rest of it down, just holler and it's yours.



60 foot boom tree is about 85 to 90 and the only reason I climbed it was to prevent the large limbs from slaping the trunk and throwing branches the wrong way all limbs that were positioned to hinge and throw debris the opposite direction of this home were cut I only climbe for the two top leads! However the trees I trimmed early this week for a biologist I could not reach the first limb on the were 120 to 135 foot Cherry bark oaks and yes they were done spurless. This biologist was a wealth of knowledge we conversed over many things and he waants me to bring him oak limbs for his schitake mushroom farm later.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Umm wheres the grapple I didn't see the grapple... I wanna see the grapple..


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 27, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Umm wheres the grapple I didn't see the grapple... I wanna see the grapple..



I just scheduled a job I will be using it on mid March four pines out hauled an stumps ground I got them yee ha! I followed the lead from the landscape supply and that 28 dollar load of soil got me a good gig lmfao I put a trailer brake control in the silver fox and a tie rod I didn't like but really this one ton is in good shape just a few odds and ends and daily ready. It has not used any oil so that is great and it has new brakes too. I am prolly going to use the grapple next week too, if I remember cam I will take pics maybe even a little vid clip lol:monkey:
Ugly but usefull!


----------



## Ljute (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool pics Rope! I see you fly the pirate flag. Arrgggh matey!


----------



## clearance (Feb 27, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Cool pics Rope! I see you fly the pirate flag. Arrgggh matey!



I noticed that too. Rope is a great treeman. And a utility guy, one of the elite.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ugly but usefull!



That description fits a part of half the population.


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 28, 2010)

Man that hollow bugger with the twisted crown looked scary as hell. Easy enough to have sort twist off the stump and bite you. Love your work Rope.

Glad you managed to hang on long enough for work to come in. Cream always rises to the top my friend.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2010)

I forgot about this tree it was from the hurricane I always forget cam lol I do more jobs than my pics show it is not quite that slow for ole rope There ear times like now I am swamped but then there can be months with virtually nothing and that is what I have to eliminate. I am devising a plan to do so.









this tree was started by someone that backed out and I was called in to finish. I did not see what was so hard about it I have done several hundred just like it


----------



## outofmytree (Feb 28, 2010)

Without seeing the base it doesnt look that tough providing it is properly roped as you appear to have done in the photo. ~

That other one you posted would scare me far more with its weight off centre and at 90 degrees to the pull with a rotten core and little holding wood. Damn just typing this gave me goosebumps!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Without seeing the base it doesnt look that tough providing it is properly roped as you appear to have done in the photo. ~
> 
> That other one you posted would scare me far more with its weight off centre and at 90 degrees to the pull with a rotten core and little holding wood. Damn just typing this gave me goosebumps!



Lol yeah that one had me blood a pumpin fer sure I spent more time planning than I did cutting it lol. I had my big winch on it and the wife operating it and a snub rope as a prevent and back up and to steer it somewhat should it twist and try to go into the monkey tree!

You are seeing it right base was solid just partly uprooted from the storm the rope was tensioned to keep the spar from bouncing on the sofit each time I cut a limb!


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 28, 2010)

nice work rope
jnl


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I forgot about this tree it was from the hurricane I always forget cam lol I do more jobs than my pics show it is not quite that slow for ole rope There ear times like now I am swamped but then there can be months with virtually nothing and that is what I have to eliminate. I am devising a plan to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that tree leaning on the gutter , that tree should have been removed 10 inches ago, lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that tree leaning on the gutter , that tree should have been removed 10 inches ago, lol



No it is or was partly uprooted from hurricane we had.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 28, 2010)

The leaning tree is gonna make some good firewood Rope. About perfect size for splitting.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> The leaning tree is gonna make some good firewood Rope. About perfect size for splitting.



Lol they have already been burnt, old job ss!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol they have already been burnt, old job ss!


Well now i'm embarrassed, Let me rephrase that...........I bet the leaner made some good firewood Rope, Your splitter probably eat that up.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 28, 2010)

Should have been here yesterday.....

(I just came up Hwy 8 through the Ouchitas, saw a few deer, ......)


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Should have been here yesterday.....
> 
> (I just came up Hwy 8 through the Ouchitas, saw a few deer, ......)



Lol not really thinking about deer right now :monkey: I am pondering a longbeard though!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 28, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Well now i'm embarrassed, Let me rephrase that...........I bet the leaner made some good firewood Rope, Your splitter probably eat that up.



Older than my new splitter lol the hurricanes remember them? I cut about 10 like this in that storm. Ohhhhhhhh no, tornado season again and I still have not tied down the trailer or finished the shelter:jawdrop:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol not really thinking about deer right now :monkey: I am pondering a longbeard though!



why rope why would you want a long bearded one.:hmm3grin2orange:

Throw some of that work my way buddy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 1, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> why rope why would you want a long bearded one.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Throw some of that work my way buddy.



I will if I get enough to go around you know that friend. I know your prolly busier than me but I do have enough to keep me busy several days. I am really gonna try to hustle up on the market here and start getting my share of the work. It is wind season now so I hope it will get better and better.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I will if I get enough to go around you know that friend. I know your prolly busier than me but I do have enough to keep me busy several days. I am really gonna try to hustle up on the market here and start getting my share of the work. It is wind season now so I hope it will get better and better.



I'm glad you got work buddy,you know that.Starting to get a little more here.But still busy working on the Folk,s house when not doing the tree,s.
Looks like a good hood your doing that tree in,get you some signs and put the up and down the street your working on and pull them when you leave.Works buddy.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol not really thinking about deer right now :monkey: I am pondering a longbeard though!


 
Spend a weekend here and we will go beard hunting.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 1, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> Spend a weekend here and we will go beard hunting.



May do that I had a lot of birds here roosted though so I will try and connect here the first week. I will start listening in a week or two locating as many easy ones as I can with a coyote call. I hope to tag out quick and get back to working but I know I will hunt some.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 1, 2010)

Gnight everyone starting a job in the AM will be back at dark with some pics!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 3, 2010)

Well guy's I did not start til 3 o clock this afternoon as I suggested the home owner try to see if the power company would cut the tree by the lines and they were there from Monday until noon today. I moved the grapple there and loaded it with timber to run to the mill tomorrow. The power crew cut six pines so first I have to clean up their mess got all but two loaded well the logs anyway. Anyway I forgot the cam thinking I would not really be doing much and missed a photo of the power company fell a tree across the primaries and on a roof. Then I get to my spot and seen the wildest notch and back cuts you ever seen lol.
They were angled back cuts that were going below the notch on several of the logs lmfao. 
There trucks say professional tree service and real slick trucks but they speaky no English I won't come out and say their name but it is very alphabetic:hmm3grin2orange: Maybe I need to call them a see if they need a supervisor. Anyway I will have some pics for tomorrow I may slip by the pros and get a candid moment I sure am glad I was not near them when they were cutting lmfao.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 3, 2010)

I took the Monday and Tuesday time and finished grinding stumps and working on a couple small jobs.


PS: almost forgot they also trashed a fence at the property I am working on but they did fix it


----------



## treevet (Mar 4, 2010)

damn!....wish you had the cam yesterday! I froze my camera this winter and won't take my good one out and am about ready to buy another compact. You always miss the best ops when the cam is not in the truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> damn!....wish you had the cam yesterday! I froze my camera this winter and won't take my good one out and am about ready to buy another compact. You always miss the best ops when the cam is not in the truck.



Yup but I do have a video of the three machiteers lmfao. I really wish I could figure out how to upload it but my puter wont recognize my vid cam. I bid a job and the home owner even after being refereed hired three illegals that climbed barefoot no rope except for a ski rope to lower limbs the climber was bare foot no saddle no rope and definately no hard hat and used a machete to limb the removals. I vided the whole scene thinking I would be able to upload and found it impossible


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup but I do have a video of the three machiteers lmfao. I really wish I could figure out how to upload it but my puter wont recognize my vid cam. I bid a job and the home owner even after being refereed hired three illegals that climbed barefoot no rope except for a ski rope to lower limbs the climber was bare foot no saddle no rope and definately no hard hat and used a machete to limb the removals. I vided the whole scene thinking I would be able to upload and found it impossible



You have to be kidding!


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 4, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup but I do have a video of the three machiteers lmfao. I really wish I could figure out how to upload it but my puter wont recognize my vid cam. I bid a job and the home owner even after being refereed hired three illegals that climbed barefoot no rope except for a ski rope to lower limbs the climber was bare foot no saddle no rope and definately no hard hat and used a machete to limb the removals. I vided the whole scene thinking I would be able to upload and found it impossible



LMFAO! you have to get that vid on here. I did a prune job one time for a HO on a big oak, while I was there the HO came out and talked to me a bit. He show me the next door neighbors 70ft tall Hemlock. It was limbed all the way up and left about 20 feet of limbs on the top half of the tree. Every limb that was cut left a six inch stub. He said the HO hire a mexican to trim it. The mexican climbed up to the top with no rope or harness and cut each limb as he went leaving a stub so he would have something to stand as he climbed. Since he had no rope it was his only way down too. This tree looked hidious and it lean heavely over the HO's house. The Ho I did the work for emphasize the that mexican was a hell of a climber like a monkey.:monkey:


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 4, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I just scheduled a job I will be using it on mid March four pines out hauled an stumps ground I got them yee ha! I followed the lead from the landscape supply and that 28 dollar load of soil got me a good gig lmfao I put a trailer brake control in the silver fox and a tie rod I didn't like but really this one ton is in good shape just a few odds and ends and daily ready. It has not used any oil so that is great and it has new brakes too. I am prolly going to use the grapple next week too, if I remember cam I will take pics maybe even a little vid clip lol:monkey:
> Ugly but usefull!



Great thread rope! "Beaver Brown, takes em down"


----------



## treevet (Mar 4, 2010)

we got to get that vid on here or....let's meet at Rope's house and watch it lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

I am losing money on this job 





Stump 1 the pro crew of mexicans cut lol







stump2 the same crew see the resemblance lmfao







grapple at work


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

The tree behind the gate I will be doing for the neighbor.








Here is the fence they knocked down!








I think they moved the disaster crew out for a bit lol. The neighbor still has two trees they are supposed to come back and cut I will have to clean them up also. Then I will cut his other tree the large leaner. I have two to cut on the property I am on.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

The losing part was I bid this clean-up but thought the logs where ready for the mill. I spent much time measuring and recutting and now have more junk to haul. I bid low to get work and now wish I hadn't because it is obvious the way they cut this they did not ever intend to clean it up. In all honesty it is backwards, I should be cutting and they should be chipping:hmm3grin2orange: I had to put on a steer tire first thing this mourning  I felt a shimmy right before I reached the site yesterday at 300 pm and when I performed my pre-trip this mourning the side wall is separating good tread but bad side walls. I am going to put another new one on the other side it just hurts to lay down a thousand which is what the clean-up was charged at! I hauled 8.7 tons to the mill after they fixed the tire and moved remaining logs to the front in case of rain and got a very packed load of tops so hopefully I will dump in the mourning and get back and finish the load. They rutted this yard up it is a mess the lady said to not worry about them that she could just get dirt later. I told her I could do that as well so maybe I can recoup some of my expense there. I may not sell this ole grapple now that I am signed into the sawmill, I may start logging some to keep busy and put some money into the old girl lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate bidding work for little old ladies, I always seem to go soft and then wish I hadn't but hey I am working and the two other trees will pay help and I may make 300.00 and two new steer tires, so all is not lost. The neighbors work I bid for a man, still cheap by my older standard but not dirt cheap. I bid it at 900.00!


There are four other stumps one actually looked better maybe a different cutter. I hope to get this clean-up done early and start climbing the other two trees it will be a delight to clean-up behind me again lmfao.
I am going to double my rates next time I clean up their work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I hauled and then moved around twelve ton of logs and then loaded five ton of chunks and brush today after a late start and went home at 4. Here is a couple on the last logs in the bed of my truck.










The lady wants all these gone at some point so maybe I can do better next time. She has to save up the money and is not that well to do but it should be another round this summer and I will likely need it then too lol. I am going to explain it may be a little higher next time though. I had thought she was ready to do them all but I understand money concerns and gave her a substantial discount. The two trees I first bid are large and medium I bid them 900 for the both but they are bombers so should be fun climbers. I decided to climb them for cutting the cost of fuel. There is eight more I did not photo but we will see if she has me cut them or not.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 4, 2010)

Some nice work Rope, What do you do with those pine trunks? You take em to a mill or burn em up.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah well don't feel to bad Rope, I think we all are a sucker for those little old ladies.


----------



## tree md (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice rope.

The tall Pines remind me of GA. We don't have many around here. 

You might be able to find a pulp wood guy to come haul them for free if you do a little searching.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

The logs I hauled to the scales for timber and is to come off the cost of job I will not do that again It looks like she will end up only about 500 out of pocket for 6 cleaned up trees. I really gave this lady a steal deal but thought all the other trees were coming soon and now she was worried about paying for this clean-up and the two trees I bid before the tornado crew of Mexican's made this mess lol. Oh well I have to think positive and stay happy it is my fault I am a sucker for the elderly. I do know what goes around comes around so you young whippersnappers better give ole rope a deal in twenty dern years ya hear me:monkey:


----------



## tree md (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, at least your working. Nothing wrong with giving the elderly a break. I've got a big one coming up for an elderly couple that I would be ashamed to say how little I'm doing it for. I'm working part of it out for an old 91 Dodge long bed. :crazy1:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me see if I have this right. You bid the job, she said "no" and got the tornado crew in there to drop it all and now you are there cleaning it up?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

And the part about the log sale coming off the ticket is pretty bad but show me a guy who can stick it to an old lady...

There is this old widow who wanted me to TD these three poplar over her garden. I could go back to her to see if she still wants it done but I really would rather not. For one she just might say " Who the hell are you? I don't remember anything about it"

Then there was this old widow who wanted me to TD this ash cause she was afraid of it. I told her it was no worry ( and it wasn't) and to save her money. She had someone else do it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey, at least your working. Nothing wrong with giving the elderly a break. I've got a big one coming up for an elderly couple that I would be ashamed to say how little I'm doing it for. I'm working part of it out for an old 91 Dodge long bed. :crazy1:



Yeah I just hope they know how much you save them is all. It really don't matter though if I am in the right spirit to give a discount I do and I feel good for doing it. If you live in a mansion your paying my price or get someone else. I like working for all classes but I have a hard time when a million dollar resident expects me to cut him a deal and I refuse and illegals do the work it infuriates me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Let me see if I have this right. You bid the job, she said "no" and got the tornado crew in there to drop it all and now you are there cleaning it up?



No no no Dan, I told them to check with the power company on the close trees that they may cut them for free! They did cut them but told her they would not clean them up! I then came to clean up but thought the logs were cut correct and they were not and had to measure and cut the knots off to take to the mill. It takes a little time doing that. I am really not disappointed it is more cleaning up after the worst crew I have seen in twenty seven years. The limbs some were cut into two foot pieces and others thirty foot long and all fubared in with everything. It is four times the work to clean up after them than I.


In case you missed it Dan, this same crew fell one yesterday across the lines and on a house almost burning the house down as the primary and neutral was a foot away from the roof and saved the roof from considerably worse damage. So in two days a fence and a house I would like to follow them around a day or two with a camera lmfao


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No no no Dan, I told them to check with the power company on the close trees that they may cut them for free! They did cut them but told her they would not clean them up! I then came to clean up but thought the logs were cut correct and they were not and had to measure and cut the knots off to take to the mill. It takes a little time doing that. I am really not disappointed it is more cleaning up after the worst crew I have seen in twenty seven years. The limbs some were cut into two foot pieces and others thirty foot long and all fubared in with everything. It is four times the work to clean up after them than I.
> 
> 
> In case you missed it Dan, this same crew fell one yesterday across the lines and on a house almost burning the house down as the primary and neutral was a foot away from the roof and saved the roof from considerably worse damage. So in two days a fence and a house I would like to follow them around a day or two with a camera lmfao



Oh yeah, I remeber that now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Oh yeah, I remeber that now.



Oh thats better lol another thing where the log went through the fence there was around thirty foot of stick in the neighbors yard meaning the neighbor got very lucky as his house ain't too far from that fence:jawdrop: Did you see the angled backcuts?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to pull off this job next week for a day or two to catch up my golf course work. I will clean-up everything I can which should be all of it or very near and then come back late next week to finish the rest and the neighbors trees. I have about twelve golf courses I work for and I want to keep them happy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 5, 2010)

I will try to get some more pics today. I may just move the remaining brush to the front or chip it and climb one of the trees to come down. with the ruts made by the power company if it rains, won't get back there until August. I was going to lay down plywood but the ruts were already there. Anyway everyone be safe and have a g-day!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 5, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I will try to get some more pics today. I may just move the remaining brush to the front or chip it and climb one of the trees to come down. with the ruts made by the power company if it rains, won't get back there until August. I was going to lay down plywood but the ruts were already there. Anyway everyone be safe and have a g-day!



Yeah, its going to wet and tough to get thnings done without making a mess.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

We're all limited by soft lawns and you don't want to leave them unhappy or with a reason to bad mouth us esp. after doing the rest of the job perfectly.

No Dingo use except on driveways for us.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 5, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Oh thats better lol another thing where the log went through the fence there was around thirty foot of stick in the neighbors yard meaning the neighbor got very lucky as his house ain't too far from that fence:jawdrop: Did you see the angled backcuts?



Yeah I saw the angled backcuts and until you refreshed my memory I was a little concerned.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> We're all limited by soft lawns and you don't want to leave them unhappy or with a reason to bad mouth us esp. after doing the rest of the job perfectly.
> 
> No Dingo use except on driveways for us.



Yeah, I still have that locust me and Plas did about a month ago laying in the clients yard. I was over there the other day replacing the downspout I mangled with the plow and that is when I realized I pushed all the snow into a bank that blocks acess to the limbs. 
I am more worried about it than they are but still.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

With all the snow we all got the saturation is going to be longer lasting this year. Oh well, just another sand trap in the life of treemen.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> With all the snow we all got the saturation is going to be longer lasting this year. Oh well, just another sand trap in the life of treemen.



FnA, exactly what I was thinking. Sure we can all be men and go in there to do it but we will turn into women when we realized how much its going to cost to clean the place back up.
I have gotten used to the winters and have planned for it over the years but its springtime that really aggrevates me.
I was thinking of getting a manure spreader and filling it with compost and grass seed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> We're all limited by soft lawns and you don't want to leave them unhappy or with a reason to bad mouth us esp. after doing the rest of the job perfectly.
> 
> No Dingo use except on driveways for us.



Lol the mack is ok though lol. I made the ruts deeper but they were there already. I think as we talked today I explained that the mess they made, made it extremely harder for me to clean-up. I told her I would honor our agreement but that future trees will be charged at a much higher rate and logs will be mine. I told her that I like giving a deal but must support my family too. Then since we were talking about the other trees she would like cut I tried to tell her that a deal could be made if all logs were not worried about on two other trees she wants down. She seemed hesitant and I am afraid she thinks I may be trying to change agreement and I am but to benefit us both. I have decided to tell her tomorrow my intentions for the logs and the deal I am proposing. I will cut the other two and haul them all away but all logs are mine from all this work for an extra 7 hundred. I will also include all the stumps and repair the ruts made by the power company and mine but limited to four yards or two loads. My truck is capable of three yards but would be heavy imo. 

I am going to offer this but explain that if she don't feel it is how she wishes to proceed we will stick to the original paper work and I will bid all this remaining work separate and with her knowing that the logs from the new trees do not factor in to price. The reason is I don't get paid for the logs for over a week and I have already spent too much to not have some money's paid! It usually is not a huge problem for me to sit out the term but all my work lately is that way, so nothing going into the account. I will make it but don't like being so stretched. I feel this is the best I can do for her and I likely wont do real well even with this. The first load of logs was 3 hundred and a little change and there is probably another two hundy setting there and likely in the four trees left to come out around another 4 to 5 hundred. So that makes near a thousand on logs for about 600 discount on the two extra trees plus ten stumps ground that are two feet high and dirt work which I told her I would perform for 45 per hour plus supplies or dirt. Her grand total out of pocket would be 2600 for ten mostly large trees 4 I cut 6 cut by the power all I clean up stumps and soil! Is that a fair proposal in your opinions? I have already spent over a thousand and only have a thousand completed lol but the truck needed tires on front. I do not want her to think I am trying to get at her, which is why I am going to say we can do it either way she wishes but it just seemed like a solution for her to know her out of pocket rather than wait for the checks from the logs and then adjust it all around, it is just getting confusing.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

Me too! I guess in a perfect world we could pick and choose jobs with driveway or road access and leave the others for later.

Then there is the economy.......


----------



## treemandan (Mar 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> Me too! I guess in a perfect world we could pick and choose jobs with driveway or road access and leave the others for later.
> 
> Then there is the economy.......



Me too what? The manure spreader?


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol the mack is ok though lol. I made the ruts deeper but they were there already. I think as we talked today I explained that the mess they made, made it extremely harder for me to clean-up. I told her I would honor our agreement but that future trees will be charged at a much higher rate and logs will be mine. I told her that I like giving a deal but must support my family too. Then since we were talking about the other trees she would like cut I tried to tell her that a deal could be made if all logs were not worried about on two other trees she wants down. She seemed hesitant and I am afraid she thinks I may be trying to change agreement and I am but to benefit us both. I have decided to tell her tomorrow my intentions for the logs and the deal I am proposing. I will cut the other two and haul them all away but all logs are mine from all this work for an extra 7 hundred. I will also include all the stumps and repair the ruts made by the power company and mine but limited to four yards or two loads. My truck is capable of three yards but would be heavy imo.
> 
> I am going to offer this but explain that if she don't feel it is how she wishes to proceed we will stick to the original paper work and I will bid all this remaining work separate and with her knowing that the logs from the new trees do not factor in to price. The reason is I don't get paid for the logs for over a week and I have already spent too much to not have some money's paid! It usually is not a huge problem for me to sit out the term but all my work lately is that way, so nothing going into the account. I will make it but don't like being so stretched. I feel this is the best I can do for her and I likely wont do real well even with this. The first load of logs was 3 hundred and a little change and there is probably another two hundy setting there and likely in the four trees left to come out around another 4 to 5 hundred. So that makes near a thousand on logs for about 600 discount on the two extra trees plus ten stumps ground that are two feet high and dirt work which I told her I would perform for 45 per hour plus supplies or dirt. Her grand total out of pocket would be 2600 for ten mostly large trees 4 I cut 6 cut by the power all I clean up stumps and soil! Is that a fair proposal in your opinions? I have already spent over a thousand and only have a thousand completed lol but the truck needed tires on front. I do not want her to think I am trying to get at her, which is why I am going to say we can do it either way she wishes but it just seemed like a solution for her to know her out of pocket rather than wait for the checks from the logs and then adjust it all around, it is just getting confusing.



It sounds more than fair but may be confusing to her like you said. A well structured written proposal that she could reread and stew on over the weekend might be in order. Man, at this time of year you cannot be too charitable. Winter discounts should be moving to past tense. It is that difficult transition period.


----------



## treevet (Mar 5, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Me too what? The manure spreader?



Haha, no ..."spring aggravates the piss outta me"

manure spreader?..... Why not!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> It sounds more than fair but may be confusing to her like you said. A well structured written proposal that she could reread and stew on over the weekend might be in order. Man, at this time of year you cannot be too charitable. Winter discounts should be moving to past tense. It is that difficult transition period.



Yes, you got that right my wife has been saying bid lower we need the work lol. I have tried to tell her we don't if profits are too low lol. On the bright side I have 1650 in one neighbors yard and two more to look at tomorrow. I plan to write it all down like you say and then let her think it over and tell her I am sorry for all the confusion but here is a solution that I feel is in your interest. I think as she reads and thinks of the posible hours spent on dirt. Also the six stumps would be extra I always grind mine but did not include it on this clean-up that now should of been 2k as I have 20 hours in it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 5, 2010)

I go to the golf course first in the am to climb and fell a few trees and grind a few stumps so I won't get back to her till the afternoon. The jobs are 45 minutes away and from home


----------



## treemandan (Mar 6, 2010)

And it looks as though you have some good help that don't mind stacking the load or fetching your geritol


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 7, 2010)

treemandan said:


> And it looks as though you have some good help that don't mind stacking the load or fetching your geritol


 You're on a roll tonight. Ole Rope was drinkin that stuff at the GTG. he tried to keep it in a brown paper bag. But we could tell from the shape of the bottle it wasn't beer.lol


----------



## treemandan (Mar 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You're on a roll tonight. Ole Rope was drinkin that stuff at the GTG. he tried to keep it in a brown paper bag. But we could tell from the shape of the bottle it wasn't beer.lol



I actually hold back most of the time but I know what one of those geritol highs feels like YEEFNHAA!


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I go to the golf course first in the am to climb and fell a few trees and grind a few stumps so I won't get back to her till the afternoon. The jobs are 45 minutes away and from home



You should trade that golf cart in for a peekup, and then it would only be 10 minutes from home.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol I am building a rocking chair it will take another twenty years to finish. Then comes the porch and by that time the geritol will become necessary!

s: Golf course had a tournament so got a call for stumps and took her easy a day doing them lol. I did them with my ppppppppppppppppkup and grinder


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I am building a rocking chair it will take another twenty years to finish. Then comes the porch and by that time the geritol will become necessary!


Uh...Oh, Hi Rope...............Dan made me say those bad things. Really he did.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 7, 2010)

Calm before the storm pal :Eye:


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 9, 2010)

It's good to hear I am not the only sucker to get gypped by a "sweet old lady".


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> ]
> 
> A picture Justin sent me yesterday.


Bet that guy has to clean out his underwear. well let me rephrase that, I don't know if that's normal or not, But i would have clean mine out.lol


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah he better not be one to start any saftey meetings but you got to let him roll.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Justin is a good, hardworking dude. I wasn't trying to stir the pot. The guy loves doing what he does. That goes far with me, and I know ol Rope feels the same way.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I am losing money on this job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn is that a MACK RD9 or a sidewinder ,you don't see too many Macks with grapples ..


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> The logs I hauled to the scales for timber and is to come off the cost of job I will not do that again It looks like she will end up only about 500 out of pocket for 6 cleaned up trees. I really gave this lady a steal deal but thought all the other trees were coming soon and now she was worried about paying for this clean-up and the two trees I bid before the tornado crew of Mexican's made this mess lol. Oh well I have to think positive and stay happy it is my fault I am a sucker for the elderly. I do know what goes around comes around so you young whippersnappers better give ole rope a deal in twenty dern years ya hear me:monkey:



WOW!!!!!!!!! She made out like a bandit. Please tell me you got some pie and coffee and a little lemonaid? 

Wouldn't that suck if in the back of her mind she was like," That's right sucker, I'm old (and rich lol) and your gonna give me pricing I like, that's how I aquired this pile of doe you ain't touching." 

just teasing

But you did give her a good deal as it panned out. No one got hurt or destroyed anything on your part, all good.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 9, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> damn is that a MACK RD9 or a sidewinder ,you don't see too many Macks with grapples ..



Looks like my old 1980 r model I drove when I was hauling pipe.

300 w/ 9 spd eaton ,44,000 rears
Took it forever to get up to speed ,but that long legged gal would run 92 mph empty , about 72-74 loaded ,depending on how tall the load was.

I miss that old truck.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 9, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Looks like my old 1980 r model I drove when I was hauling pipe.
> 
> 300 w/ 9 spd eaton ,44,000 rears
> Took it forever to get up to speed ,but that long legged gal would run 92 mph empty , about 72-74 loaded ,depending on how tall the load was.
> ...


My father has had a few since I was born,lol but now he drives a piece of :censored: that will electronically shut the truck down if you idle it for 10 minutes :censored: treehuggers..


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 9, 2010)

Friend of mine had a newer CH did the same thing .
Tell him to try and bump up the idle on cruise ,works on some of them ,so I've been told.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok guys I stripped these two pines today in 35 mph wind scary stuff


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

More Mack material lol be going back as soon as the rain is over!\


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 9, 2010)

I had 3 jobs to do today, but I didn't want to pick limbs off the neighbors...


----------



## tree md (Mar 9, 2010)

Did the Pine boughs take off like hang gliders???


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

I got two more to do now at my adjusted price lol but they wanted to keep logs on the prior bid like it was The two new ones is wrote as all logs are mine lol and a bit higher that the first trees too. She came out to tell me that if I could give her a deal on these other trees like 3 to 4 hundy that she could do them now and I could keep the logs from them and her son is going to repair all the ruts the power company made and any I make. I am thinking 450 these are tall sog's bucket reach maybe a limb or two then it is climby time. I trie to tell her if we could wait til winter but she said no they need to be done now or her hubby won't be willing. I also bid two more down the street and think I got them also. The people said I was way faster than any they have seen lately lol. I said I am slow now 






oooooooops wrong pic here they are


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

tree md said:


> Did the Pine boughs take off like hang gliders???



Lol yup but I was playing the wind baby lmfao. I started trying out my new home made speed line and the winds started whipping the tall smaller pine twenty feet and my groundy was new at the set up. I holled f the speed line and went to town bombing as he was in turtle spped and I wanted weight off fast lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I had 3 jobs to do today, but I didn't want to pick limbs off the neighbors...



I don't like the face full of saw dust that seems to happen in these high winds. I thought a time or two snapping would take place it was a windy day down here.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Looks like my old 1980 r model I drove when I was hauling pipe.
> 
> 300 w/ 9 spd eaton ,44,000 rears
> Took it forever to get up to speed ,but that long legged gal would run 92 mph empty , about 72-74 loaded ,depending on how tall the load was.
> ...



It is an 81 r model I think I know its 81 anyway lol. It is a twin stick 10 forward and five reverse gears lol you really get some looks shifting in reverse lmao.
However first reverse is the gear for tight spots just idle that puppy in there and inch at a time. Turtles move faster lmfao

The going joke is my wife wants pimp my truck to fix this old brute up lol I would be game just leave it computer free and no emission crap lol


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> It is an 81 r model I think I know its 81 anyway lol. It is a twin stick 10 forward and five reverse gears lol you really get some looks shifting in reverse lmao.
> However first reverse is the gear for tight spots just idle that puppy in there and inch at a time. Turtles move faster lmfao
> 
> The going joke is my wife wants pimp my truck to fix this old brute up lol I would be game just leave it computer free and no emission crap lol



I attempted to drive one of those when I was a co driver and they were servicing my assigned truck.I was only in it for one delivery .Head mechanic told me to just use the high side[drive it like a 5spd,peg the tach and shift,repeat,repeat,repeat lol] on the highway and low only on the jobsite.
I managed to make the run,but couldn't wait to get back to the yard with it.
I didn't want to learn how to drive something I would probably never be in again,as we had other trucks we usually used when our primaries were being worked on and this was mostly a yard dog.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 10, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> I attempted to drive one of those when I was a co driver and they were servicing my assigned truck.I was only in it for one delivery .Head mechanic told me to just use the high side[drive it like a 5spd,peg the tach and shift,repeat,repeat,repeat lol] on the highway and low only on the jobsite.
> I managed to make the run,but couldn't wait to get back to the yard with it.
> I didn't want to learn how to drive something I would probably never be in again,as we had other trucks we usually used when our primaries were being worked on and this was mostly a yard dog.



Yup I use high on road and low off it takes off in high first like most do in low second.
Fifth does some wild crap kinda intermediate it seems you can remain in it on the road down to 45 no problem. It tops out at 70 mph but that is as fast as I care to go anyway and am usually at 50 to 60.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I got two more to do now at my adjusted price lol but they wanted to keep logs on the prior bid like it was The two new ones is wrote as all logs are mine lol and a bit higher that the first trees too. She came out to tell me that if I could give her a deal on these other trees like 3 to 4 hundy that she could do them now and I could keep the logs from them and her son is going to repair all the ruts the power company made and any I make. I am thinking 450 these are tall sog's bucket reach maybe a limb or two then it is climby time. I trie to tell her if we could wait til winter but she said no they need to be done now or her hubby won't be willing. I also bid two more down the street and think I got them also. The people said I was way faster than any they have seen lately lol. I said I am slow now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........................................................^That guy don't look big enough to do tree work


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 10, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> ...........................................................^That guy don't look big enough to do tree work
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Quit talking about my midget groundy he gets mad and then all hell breaks loose lmao.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 16, 2010)

Well back at the hood lol Felt rough today got logs loaded and hauled from last week and roped this one down and measured cut and loaded the logs from it. My cam batteries quit these trees are pretty tall I cut two 20 foot six logs and two 12 foot six logs so 66 foot of log minus several feet of junk log too knotty and my smallest end is 15" I figure these trees must be close to 100 foot stump to apical bud. I have seen quite a bit taller but they are not slouches either! I have some kinda bug ,cold throat scratchy and bones ache. I wish I would get to feeling my oats, would get more done!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 16, 2010)

All I could reach so climbed it from here!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 18, 2010)

Took the whoop azz chipper to the job got one tree chipped made a load so I came home to dump. Going back now to climb the last one for a while in her yard will have some pics, plan to use my home made speedline at least on the neighbors job may use it on this one too!
Anyway be safe se yaáll at dark thirty lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Today*

Started 35 minute drive chipped this load!








Went back and climbed and stripped this pine and loaded a load of wood chunks to bring back and dump not to bad really for an old fart and one helper!

































Back in the am to take the log down load and haul then chip the brush!


I am gonna have to talk with my groundy about taking the pics before my hard hat falls off


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh and yes, it is full of stubs lol. I was speed lining so, they were not hanging up but slicked this log up on the way down. Going to drop it tomorrow!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice job there Rope, I like the box on that dump too, looks like it could hold its share for a 1 ton.

PS, whats in the cooler?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 18, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nice job there Rope, I like the box on that dump too, looks like it could hold its share for a 1 ton.
> 
> PS, whats in the cooler?


I had about three tons on it tonight coming home lol. I put new king pins in it yesterday and am going to put air bag springs under the rears next!
Lol the cooler is were I put deer meat, it has nothing in it now. I quarter them and pack on ice for a week, before separating the meats and freezing. I am all out of deer this year already, Oh well; maybe I will get my two longbeards in April and maybe a bonus hog too lol.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 18, 2010)

Were you out alone? I see someone had to take the pics but where are the boys? 
Man, that dump truck looks too clean to be that old.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Were you out alone? I see someone had to take the pics but where are the boys?
> Man, that dump truck looks too clean to be that old.



I have one helper he took the pics! Yes the truck is great for its Age I will be adding things to it I have done the frontend work it had a bad center link and king pins I am replacing the center bearing this weekend,then air bags in rear springs,maybe an add on sway bar,recharge the AC I have already put my pioneer sounds in it! I will eventually swap from the 400 that is in her to a 460 crate or build that 400 into a stroker and may build the bed outta Aluminum . I will likely have many grand put into her before I am done but hey it is my chariot right?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Started 35 minute drive chipped this load!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheese and rice they are some big arse pines I almost feel inadequate with my work pics , my tree is only 60 ft tall , lol what thats crappy husky for a tire chalk , I bet you keep all the creme sicles in the cab along side of ya , ehh


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Cheese and rice they are some big arse pines I almost feel inadequate with my work pics , my tree is only 60 ft tall , lol what thats crappy husky for a tire chalk , I bet you keep all the creme sicles in the cab along side of ya , ehh


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is me today , enjoying 70 degrees ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Cheese and rice they are some big arse pines I almost feel inadequate with my work pics , my tree is only 60 ft tall , lol what thats crappy husky for a tire chalk , I bet you keep all the creme sicles in the cab along side of ya , ehh



Lol cremesickles won't keep up with my old arse that is a snellerized 372 and it smokes them big pines fer breakfast lmfao. I actually had my top stihl go down on me Mrs 200t quit so I have been using her daughter ms 192:monkey:


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I actually had my top stihl go down on me Mrs 200t quit so I have been using her daughter ms 192:monkey:



Let me get this straight .


Mrs. 200went down on you ,then quit .
Then, you started using Ms. 192 [Mrs. 200's daughter ]:monkey:

Does mrs.200 know that you are now using her daughter?

Do you really like the daughter ,or are you just using her to spite her mother?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 19, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Let me get this straight .
> 
> 
> Mrs. 200went down on you ,then quit .
> ...



Anyway you look at it it sounds brutal


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 19, 2010)

Could be a real problem ,if there;s a Mac Daddy in the picture.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 19, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Let me get this straight .
> 
> 
> Mrs. 200went down on you ,then quit .
> ...



Lmfao ya got me there:monkey: I really don't want either one doing that lol don't need it any shorter as it helps me balance up there:hmm3grin2orange:!


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao ya got me there:monkey: I really don't want either one doing that lol don't need it any shorter as it helps me balance up there:hmm3grin2orange:!



I thought the walker did that?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I thought the walker did that?



Walker I gave up years ago and it never did much for my balance .


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Walker I gave up years ago and it never did much for my balance .



Takes 2 hands to operate a walker, Rope. gotta put down the beer and drive that thang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> Takes 2 hands to operate a walker, Rope. gotta put down the beer and drive that thang!!!!!!!!!!!



I gave Walker,beer,and two fingers up as they did nothing for my balance and just how would you drive a bottle


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 20, 2010)

lol Rope I think he was referring to one of these







but just the fact that you were thinking this, proves that you are a tree man down to the core.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 20, 2010)

you let the bottle drive you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you let the bottle drive you.



I did and it was hell on my body and life lol. I have now only one vice, Copenhagen and you don't want to see rope without it either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I did and it was hell on my body and life lol. I have now only one vice, Copenhagen and you don't want to see rope without it either:hmm3grin2orange:



My worst vice is ad. Too much of it.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

Time to hit the golf course number two outta ten got four trees to get down and several stumps to grind on this one. I will take the rope cam today ahhhhhhhhhhhh no clean-up is nice for a change lol. Then Golf course number three I have not seen the job yet but likely preservation deadwooding trees effected by construction compaction and possibly fertilizer salt build-up. Anyway hope your all working and I am glad I am


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 23, 2010)

Its good to hear you have a full diary again rope.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

Well worked four hours on two trees gotta go back next week to grind stumps and climb one other large white oak more pics then. I was going to go bust out a little job but my rear tire had a flat last ten miles home so broke it down patched the tube put it back togeter and started airing it up got to about 70 lbs and the side walls let loose and it sounded like a cannon,so now gotta find a 10-100 -20 new tube and flap too Maybe I can find a decent used one:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well worked four hours on two trees gotta go back next week to grind stumps and climb one other large white oak more pics then. I was going to go bust out a little job but my rear tire had a flat last ten miles home so broke it down patched the tube put it back togeter and started airing it up got to about 70 lbs and the side walls let loose and it sounded like a cannon,so now gotta find a 10-100 -20 new tube and flap too Maybe I can find a decent used one:monkey:


Dang Rope, Sounds like your day went kinda bad. Blowouts always come at the worst possible time but is there ever a good time for one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

*tree one*


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 1 hour and 45 minutes and we took lunch in there somewhere lol:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

Good job, man that lift sure is nice. What was wrong with the tree that they wanted it down? is that one of those flippy cap creamsicles you have in your hands.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

*tree two*

climbed put cable in and dropped the pallets were to protect cart path. We did a lot of talking during this one really only took 45 minutes but waiting on the pallets and looking at the other tree to make sure we could'nt do the bucket with it took some time and talking about hunting some more all and all not a bad day though except for the tire!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good job, man that lift sure is nice. What was wrong with the tree that they wanted it down? is that one of those flippy cap creamsicles you have in your hands.lol



Dead both of them the first one had a fiber optic line right beside it had to be careful. Second a three phase power line and guy wire in the pic it looks like a limb is near the guy but it was not it was fifty foot from it. Camera angle made it look that way.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2010)

Side replacement covers are real cheap for Hi Ranger at Alliance Equipment Rope. Nice job


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> Side replacement covers are real cheap for Hi Ranger at Alliance Equipment Rope. Nice job



You mean the boom inspection or control cover?


----------



## tree md (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Rope, what model is that husky on the stump?


----------



## tree md (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, nice job BTW.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hey Rope, what model is that husky on the stump?



395 xp its my trim saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> 395 xp its my trim saw :hmm3grin2orange:


Don't you have two of those?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't you have two of those?



No two 372's one 395, one 2101 and a 200T,I was using my 192 today in the bucket!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No two 372's one 395, one 2101 and a 200T,I was using my 192 today!


Ok the 2101 Is the one i was thinkin about. Knew you had two big huskies.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

Got to do golf course number 3 tomorrow but may not depending on how much tree work there is, I know there was supposed to be some and several stumps and still have them pines to finish too. I will call them in the am, may just drop the wheel of at the tire shop and go finish the pines and hit the course thursday. It stinks breaking down tires and having to use a four way and cheater pipe to loosen the lugs. I have an impact but it is too wimpy It will get them after I loosen and will snug them up but I always tight the crap outta them with the four way, don't want them coming loose:jawdrop:


----------



## tree md (Mar 23, 2010)

I am looking to buy a big husky from a friend I met here on AS. I believe it is a 3120 (not as familiar with husky models as I am stihl). I think he has to put a new piston in it first. I can't remember exactly what all he has to do to it but I am looking forward to him getting it running so I can buy it. Not going to rush him though, he's got several projects going right now, including fixing my stump grinder.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You mean the boom inspection or control cover?



The control cover. They even got real old stuff. It is in Alliance Ohio I think and you can find them with a search. They have treated me real good.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No two 372's one 395, one 2101 and a 200T,I was using my 192 today in the bucket!



I die over my 361 for bigger stuff in the bucket or climbing or craners.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> The control cover. They even got real old stuff. It is in Alliance Ohio I think and you can find them with a search. They have treated me real good.



I will give it a try thanks. I have been doing some work on her on half days. I need a week to just work on it really. I have had to splice the control lines to keep it flying, I have the line to redo it but want to change drive cables and leveling cables when I do that. I also have to take the rotation gear box off and get one of the ears welded it loosened up a broke an ear in the ice storm. I have been babying it, the good thing is; I have done repairs on these for 15 years or so, in my last full time job we repaired our own stuff. Knowing what you need and having the money to do it are different though. I will be fixing much of it this summer though if I can stay busy.


----------



## treevet (Mar 23, 2010)

:agree2: I do a lot of my own stuff. Couple of years ago I completely rebuilt my pistol grip myself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> :agree2: I do a lot of my own stuff. Couple of years ago I completely rebuilt my pistol grip myself.



That is tedious good for you them o rings can be a pain sometimes Did you chage pistons too ?


----------



## treevet (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was surprised I had the patience to do it. Funny what you can do when you cannot afford to pay someone else. It was maybe 15 years ago.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2010)

Today's golf course and going back for a tree that I need my big saw on. We ground several stumps and cut these two then went to a smaller job and finished the day grinding a stump and loading chunks another service left what used to be their customer and is now mine lol.
They left such a mess that I asked the lady if she done the trees lol, she told me no that the contractor left the mess and did not finish what they said they would do. I am going back to clean their mess next week. They are nice customers too the kind ole ropey likes lol. I did not have the cam then but got the golf course pics from this am!

I believe this is an ash lightning struck!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2010)

Then more stumps and this big ole dead oak rotten at least this one we put in the ruff lol


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I was wondering if you were ever going to get out of that bucket and do some work. :hmm3grin2orange:

Not a bad looking old ford at all there rope. What year is it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2010)

tree md said:


> Well, I was wondering if you were ever going to get out of that bucket and do some work. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Not a bad looking old ford at all there rope. What year is it?



1979 f350 with air conditioning lol

It replaced this


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess it is a rest day today, help did not show and it is wet and calling for more but rope will be putting in a day tomorrow, will hit course, drop last tree and cut up with the 395. Then drive thirty miles to finish the pine and haul logs and maybe start the neighbors tree!


----------



## tree md (Mar 25, 2010)

Been raining all morning here. Hopefully it will dry out enough by Monday to do my big tree by the power lines. Got one more big gum to do for another client as well but again, can't do any ground damage there either. Just have to wait and let it dry up a little.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

tree md said:


> Been raining all morning here. Hopefully it will dry out enough by Monday to do my big tree by the power lines. Got one more big gum to do for another client as well but again, can't do any ground damage there either. Just have to wait and let it dry up a little.


 
Great get some pics, time for ole rope to get some more now be back this evening


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 26, 2010)

The stump grinder fellow is still grinding on those maples I cut down, I left about a 5 foot stump (few) and they were wide. He isn't happy.

Stumps are hard to grind under snow too.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorta took it easy today climbed and chunked the spar down then felled last 47 foot cut a couple 20 foot six logs loaded hauled to mill then back and cleaned the chunks and rakings up. So I may grind a few stumps and rest tomorrow then back Monday golf course got one there be a lot or speed line and other rigging before I will be able to fell spar then thhe other course fell a real large oak then four pines and climbing before I get back to this jobsite:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

Groundie loves a rake lol


----------



## treevet (Mar 26, 2010)

Man....you guys got a lot of pine there. I hate to work on those sticky :censored:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> Man....you guys got a lot of pine there. I hate to work on those sticky :censored:



Yup we gots a bunch of pines tall sticky but really ain't too bad better than our large gums they can be spooky lol


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 26, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Today's golf course and going back for a tree that I need my big saw on. We ground several stumps and cut these two then went to a smaller job and finished the day grinding a stump and loading chunks another service left what used to be their customer and is now mine lol.
> They left such a mess that I asked the lady if she done the trees lol, she told me no that the contractor left the mess and did not finish what they said they would do. I am going back to clean their mess next week. They are nice customers too the kind ole ropey likes lol. I did not have the cam then but got the golf course pics from this am!
> 
> I believe this is an ash lightning struck!



Glad to see the work is picking up for you.
Has got a little better here as well.


Are you gonna put some boxes underneath the bed of that ole ford?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

*Well friends*

Ole rope went to our local arborist store today and changed his set up lol. Picked up a big shot,throwline cube, two marvin poles and a saw head and a new to me climbing set up!
I plan to get some more goodies soon but here is my set up now!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

Started this job Monday going back friday!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good rope,although i don't have a clue what i'm lookin at.lol But them new ropes sure are purdy. BTW: where ya been, You must be busy. Anyway, some nice equipment you got there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

Started this job yesterday took out one pine in front and five smaller trees in back rained today just chipped yesterdays mess and back tomorrow for these three pines!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

Neighbor wants me to cut these hat racked trees someone else killed soon!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Looks good rope,although i don't have a clue what i'm lookin at.lol But them new ropes sure are purdy. BTW: where ya been, You must be busy. Anyway, some nice equipment you got there.



Lol busy aint the word friend every murcel in my bod aches lmfao



I am soon getting a wraptor! I would already have it but some unexpected expense hit, should be talking again to Paul, soon as I finish these jobs!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2010)

What's a wraptor? Good thing ya got all this work, Around deer season it was slow if i remember right. Bet you're lovin the cash from it all. Or if you're like me ya just give it to the wife.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> What's a wraptor? Good thing ya got all this work, Around deer season it was slow if i remember right. Bet you're lovin the cash from it all. Or if you're like me ya just give it to the wife.



Yup I ain't complaining except from being sore I like being busy though :monkey: The wraptor is a motorized assent devise sorta nice for us aging climbers lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I ain't complaining except from being sore I like being busy though :monkey: The wraptor is a motorized assent devise sorta nice for us aging climbers lol


 That will be neat, you got to post a video of that when you get it. That will be awesome, Sure make it easy gettin up there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That will be neat, you got to post a video of that when you get it. That will be awesome, Sure make it easy gettin up there.



Yup it is the cats meow lol that is the hardest part coming down is gravity fed lol.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup it is the cats meow lol that is the hardest part coming down is gravity fed lol.


In other words it don't let you down you still have to rappel down. Even so i would think goin up is the hardest. Hope you get it, Anything to make it easier on you.


----------



## tree md (Apr 7, 2010)

In the pines, in the pines where the sun never shines and you shiver when the cold wind blows. LOL, lots of Pines. It seemed like that was all I ever climbed when I lived back East. Hardly ever climb one now. I do have to look at 27 Cedars sometime this week. A lot more Cedar here than Pine.

Nice setup you got there Rope, what's that knot your tying?

Glad to hear your busy bud. It's picking up around here.. Even if the work is still going for dirt cheap.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 8, 2010)

tree md said:


> In the pines, in the pines where the sun never shines and you shiver when the cold wind blows. LOL, lots of Pines. It seemed like that was all I ever climbed when I lived back East. Hardly ever climb one now. I do have to look at 27 Cedars sometime this week. A lot more Cedar here than Pine.
> 
> Nice setup you got there Rope, what's that knot your tying?
> 
> Glad to hear your busy bud. It's picking up around here.. Even if the work is still going for dirt cheap.



Lmfao it was supposed to be a blakes I think it got a twist been a while since tying one!


----------



## tree md (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks kind of like a tautline. Reason I asked is it looks like a knot an old guy I used to work for taught me. He had started out in the late 50's. He was the guy who taught me crane work. I didn't know what it was called back then (before the wurld wide web) but found out later it was a tautline. He just called it a climbing knot. He had only ever climbed on manila ropes. I was climbing on a 5 coil prussic which I was taught when I first started out. The old guy didn't like the knot and wanted me to climb on his knot. Only difference is instead of the two ends coming out of the coils in the same direction they come out in opposite directions. I wasn't crazy about it and went back to climbing on my own knot. Both work though.

I'd try one of the newer European knots with that setup if I was you. They are pretty dam slick.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 8, 2010)

tree md said:


> Looks kind of like a tautline. Reason I asked is it looks like a knot an old guy I used to work for taught me. He had started out in the late 50's. He was the guy who taught me crane work. I didn't know what it was called back then (before the wurld wide web) but found out later it was a tautline. He just called it a climbing knot. He had only ever climbed on manila ropes. I was climbing on a 5 coil prussic which I was taught when I first started out. The old guy didn't like the knot and wanted me to climb on his knot. Only difference is instead of the two ends coming out of the coils in the same direction they come out in opposite directions. I wasn't crazy about it and went back to climbing on my own knot. Both work though.
> 
> I'd try one of the newer European knots with that setup if I was you. They are pretty dam slick.



I may evolve into prussic later, if you saw the way I was climbing for 27 years you would see the improvement I made lol. I was using tauntline am now going blake and may go to prussic with spliced eyes later but really this will do me fine, it is self tending. I was just old schooling but I ain't as strong as I once was either lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok I go up the hundred foot bean pole I hate skinny tall trees lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 8, 2010)

Be back later be safe everyone


----------



## tree md (Apr 8, 2010)

Man, I old schooled for so long it ain't funny. Not quite 27 years but about 16. I only went to a split tail about 3 years ago. That setup with the pulley should work well for you. Once you see how nice it is to be able to tend slack with one hand you'll be jumping for joy. It's like having a 3rd hand! 

And you can just have a groundie tail your line while you go up and basically free climb when you set a line. It's nice when you use ascenders for spikeless prunes as well. 

I am still old school in a lot of my methods but the self tending split tail was a huge advancement for me. Pretty soon you will be wanting to try some of these high performance knots and be saying bye bye to the old school. Once you get it dialed in it's almost like using a mechanical device.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 8, 2010)

tree md said:


> Man, I old schooled for so long it ain't funny. Not quite 27 years but about 16. I only went to a split tail about 3 years ago. That setup with the pulley should work well for you. Once you see how nice it is to be able to tend slack with one hand you'll be jumping for joy. It's like having a 3rd hand!
> 
> And you can just have a groundie tail your line while you go up and basically free climb when you set a line. It's nice when you use ascenders for spikeless prunes as well.
> 
> I am still old school in a lot of my methods but the self tending split tail was a huge advancement for me. Pretty soon you will be wanting to try some of these high performance knots and be saying bye bye to the old school. Once you get it dialed in it's almost like using a mechanical device.



I was old school because I'm cheap lmfao! I finally decided to bite the bullet, as; been climbing more than bucket lately if work keeps up I will have many more goodies to play with.I played with the big snot today hit limb at 85 feet things are gonna get better when I get that wraptor lol I may even get me a Grcs if I stay this busy all summer. It is the busiest I have experienced since starting my biz in 2004! I am going to try to cert this year too


----------



## tree md (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, GRCS is on the top of my agenda this year too. Hoping it makes me a lot more competitive. I was going to buy one back when we had our storm but I bough a new chipper and dump. Plus Quinn bought one so I wasn't really in that bad of need for one then. I figured I would get it further on into the year and then the bottom dropped out. I sure hope we pick up around here like you seem to have.

Glad to hear your making out buddy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yep, GRCS is on the top of my agenda this year too. Hoping it makes me a lot more competitive. I was going to buy one back when we had our storm but I bough a new chipper and dump. Plus Quinn bought one so I wasn't really in that bad of need for one then. I figured I would get it further on into the year and then the bottom dropped out. I sure hope we pick up around here like you seem to have.
> 
> Glad to hear your making out buddy.



Not exactly making out but working at least. I had to adjust my pricing some to get there but am profiting some, seems like I have been plagued with tire and hydraulic trouble lately. It just makes it less profit but insurance is coming soon so there it goes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I hope it stays fairly steady this year be nice to finally get my share!


----------



## tree md (Apr 9, 2010)

Rope, I am having to work cheaper than I ever have. Even lower than when I started out in the 90's. While I have been doing this last job I have had three raggedy pickups with magnetic signs come trolling by. Hey, I'm no pretty boy but these guys look like the just left the meth lab unattended for a few. No doubt that one if not all of them had already bid this job. They're prowling the neighborhoods.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2010)

in 37 minutes I am a year older lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2010)

tree md said:


> Rope, I am having to work cheaper than I ever have. Even lower than when I started out in the 90's. While I have been doing this last job I have had three raggedy pickups with magnetic signs come trolling by. Hey, I'm no pretty boy but these guys look like the just left the meth lab unattended for a few. No doubt that one if not all of them had already bid this job. They're prowling the neighborhoods.



Yeah they,re here too pard! I am prolly just busy for a while then slow again but I do hope not and I stay busy.


----------



## tree md (Apr 9, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> in 37 minutes I am a year older lol



Happy B-day!


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 9, 2010)

tree md said:


> Happy B-day!



Happpy Birthday Ol Rope, 

What's it like to be that old?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Happpy Birthday Ol Rope,
> 
> What's it like to be that old?



Sore lmfao, I am going to climb on my b-day be finishing the big pine!


----------



## treevet (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday buddy..howww olllllddd arrrre yooouuuu? (think the song)


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2010)

treevet said:


> Happy Birthday buddy..howww olllllddd arrrre yooouuuu? (think the song)



I am 47 lol just a spry young pup lol


----------



## BakerTREE (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday indeed sirs! I'm glad you're working steady and you're even working on your day. Awesome! Good luck with the new setup too.


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 9, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I am 47 lol just a spry young pup lol



47, Dayyyummm you're old enough to be my










































slightly older brother.Just kidding pard.Be there myself real soon.Been 42 going on 4 yrs now.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rope:bday::wave::wave:


----------



## tree md (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, your old enough to be my older brother. I'm the same age as Ozzy... Your still an old ####er though!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 9, 2010)

Good news! You are NOT old enough to be my older brother.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2010)

happy birthday rope!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks all of you now time for a date with tom the turkey have a great day all!


----------



## tree md (Apr 10, 2010)

Well didja get your bird???

A buddy of mine stopped by last night with the tom he got yesterday. Pretty decent bird. 16 Lbs, 8 1/2" beard and I think he said 1 1/4 inch spurs. It was his first so he was pleased.

I'd like to go but we just don't have too many of them around here. I'd have to travel to hunt them. We had a small population starting to develop over where I hunt but they disappeared the following year. We've got a lot of predators over there.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 10, 2010)

tree md said:


> Well didja get your bird???
> 
> A buddy of mine stopped by last night with the tom he got yesterday. Pretty decent bird. 16 Lbs, 8 1/2" beard and I think he said 1 1/4 inch spurs. It was his first so he was pleased.
> 
> I'd like to go but we just don't have too many of them around here. I'd have to travel to hunt them. We had a small population starting to develop over where I hunt but they disappeared the following year. We've got a lot of predators over there.




no worries MD if they get a good program going the will come back, 20 years ago you never heard of wild turkey here and now they are like winged rats. Really good tasting winged rats but we are just filthy with them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2010)

Well everyone wants to know if ya got the bird, Well did ya?


----------



## tree md (Apr 10, 2010)

My first bird. Got it just outside of Memphis, TN when I was a kid. 22 pound tom with a 9" beard. This was prolly 78:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2010)

Went to first spot two trucks second a car third another truck I finally found a spot and had one talking but he was far off and hung up at a creek. I tried to make a move and he shut up I will try him again am!


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 10, 2010)

You guys ever put them to bed at night?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You guys ever put them to bed at night?



If you can yes but our turkeys have declined still have some but not as good as five years ago!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2010)

I just knew we was gonna hear about a big ole tom.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

No tom's this year been to busy here is a couple jobs we did today! 

















no parties in this barge lol


----------



## flushcut (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics rope! Go get it!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

They's a house in there somewhere:monkey:


----------



## flushcut (Apr 30, 2011)

What house I didn't see any house?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Stay safe out there Rope! Glad you're busy!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

This damage is only a mile away from ropes trailer house:jawdrop: It was ef1 to ef2 on my end but two miles west it was ef3 as most experienced men know the work is in the ef1 to 2 range. Higher than that and they just dozer everything up and start from scratch!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I actually had my top stihl go down on me Mrs 200t quit so I have been using her daughter ms 192:monkey:


 
Same thing with me, 200 hundred is old and worn out, 192 has never been right since that idiot hippie dropped it. I went and bought a new 192 the day before, much better now! Would have bought a new 200, but the 2 dealers I buy from were out and I needed a saw right then!


----------



## treevet (Apr 30, 2011)

funny how all of a sudden it goes from worrying about pruning some old worn out Leyland cypress to swamped with work.

Get the bucks you deserve rope and get enough sleep at night. Makes you a lot more productive and sharper at making deals. Thinking back to our our hurricane in 08.

Don't get hurt. Gotta treat it like a war zone.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

Makes you appreciate a great walkway.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Makes you appreciate a great walkway.


 
My boys would see that as an opportunity to get the skateboards out!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2011)

Good pics Rope, Is that lake Hamilton? Or Hot Springs Village?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey vet all this work was done without a crane and without added damage I would of used a crane but there is absolutely no way to get one close enough.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Good pics Rope, Is that lake Hamilton? Or Hot Springs Village?


 
village!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> village!


Looks like some nice firewood in those oaks. They say the village got hit pretty good.


----------



## treevet (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey vet all this work was done without a crane and without added damage I would of used a crane but there is absolutely no way to get one close enough.


 
keep up the good work buddy


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Looks like some nice firewood in those oaks. They say the village got hit pretty good.


 
My 40 acres borders the village I hate working a mile away from home


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> My 40 acres borders the village I hate working a mile away


Well ya don't have to carry your lunch.lol, Be careful out in that mess.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

treevet said:


> keep up the good work buddy


 
till there is none friend


Then the cyprus lol! I have had some normal calls told them month out and told them anyone worth using is as busy as I am!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

More pics soon gotta go i'm starting late this am but its deserved we banged out over 15 k in three days!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

I am going to wear the old grapple truck out lol


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 30, 2011)

This is good to hear rope! Congrats!

Just remember to live as though you still poor.. winter's a comin'!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> This is good to hear rope! Congrats!
> 
> Just remember to live as though you still poor.. winter's a comin'!


 
Lmfao That ain't no problem to remember all I am doing is catching up mah bills lol. I hope to clean enough to pay off my taxes , and catch up all bills pay off the grinder and a little extra prudent reserve!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

Plan for winter hmmmmmm maybe Cancoon lol


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao That ain't no problem to remember all I am doing is catching up mah bills lol. I hope to clean enough to pay off my taxes , and catch up all bills pay off the grinder and a little extra prudent reserve!


 
Lol. Same kinda boat here. Just surviving and paying off winter debt/taxes for a while this year... sucks, but at least I still got my toys (most importantly)!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Same kinda boat here. Just surviving and paying off winter debt/taxes for a while this year... sucks, but at least I still got my toys (most importantly)!


 
Mds I was about to go under seriously bro. The grapple was up for sale wife kept saying sell it lol day after storm hit a local competitor calls and says is it still for sale lol. I think you can guess what was said


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 30, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Mds I was about to go under seriously bro. The grapple was up for sale wife kept saying sell it lol day after storm hit a local competitor calls and says is it still for sale lol. I think you can guess what was said


 
I can guess. 

That thing already paid off rope?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I can guess.
> 
> That thing already paid off rope?


 
Yeah, title in hand but too much debt still; if I can pay grinder off and still not be broke it will be done, that clears out 600 per month and makes ropes life easier!


----------



## treemandan (Apr 30, 2011)

I was wondering if you were still alive Ropes. Don't go to low on the bids and be ready to take cover buddy.

Here is lightening struck poplar, the bolt took out a bunch of internet and cable systems. The tree is on the property of one of my clients, I secured it with lines set from the ground and will plan to handle it soon. Even with my knee in post-op condition I can get that on the ground.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually, its a supposed lightening struck tree. The sound the lady heard might have been the pole splitting in a wind storm. I saw what could have been lightening strike marks but the were not burned. They could have been stress fissures from the force the wind was whipping it. 

Only a few pieces of bark were strewn opposed to a lightening strike that would most likely be more drastic. The bark that did get thrown , about 25 feet, could have been thrown from the force of the splitting instead of being blown out by explosion.

I'll just run up there and nail it on the way down.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, looks pretty nasty to me! 

I'm sure the dan knows not to underestimate the potential danger though. Good luck, and pics!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 30, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Wow, looks pretty nasty to me!


 
To me too. At least there's some good rigging points in the other trees near it. Too bad ya can't wear spikes though.


----------



## conlan (May 1, 2011)

*curious about your bucket truck*

Hey Rope,

I am curious if your lower boom on your bucket truck goes over center, and if not, does it limit you much in what you can do? Up here in Vancouver, BC there are some cheap used hydro boom trucks that don't go over center and I am considering buying one for my tree business. I do not have a bucket truck and I'm thinking any bucket truck is better than nothing. I am looking at a 45 foot WH truck that is not over center. It is a decent truck and only costs about $7,500. I am hoping it will be somewhat helpful, even though it does not go very high and it's not over center. Do you think I'm wasting my time considering such a truck, or should I hold out for an over center?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2011)

conlan said:


> Hey Rope,
> 
> I am curious if your lower boom on your bucket truck goes over center, and if not, does it limit you much in what you can do? Up here in Vancouver, BC there are some cheap used hydro boom trucks that don't go over center and I am considering buying one for my tree business. I do not have a bucket truck and I'm thinking any bucket truck is better than nothing. I am looking at a 45 foot WH truck that is not over center. It is a decent truck and only costs about $7,500. I am hoping it will be somewhat helpful, even though it does not go very high and it's not over center. Do you think I'm wasting my time considering such a truck, or should I hold out for an over center?


 
Conlan my bucket is a 5pbi high ranger the lower boom goes just a little past center but the upper is what means over center to me. Mine is not over center and I could care less. I have run both they both have some advantages I think the 45 foot range would be more limiting in my trees. Mine is 52 foot from platform giving me 60 foot reach and I still climb out a good bit! Any bucket will help just make sure it is safe imo.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Conlan my bucket is a 5pbi high ranger the lower boom goes just a little past center but the upper is what means over center to me. Mine is not over center and I could care less. I have run both they both have some advantages I think the 45 foot range would be more limiting in my trees. Mine is 52 foot from platform giving me 60 foot reach and I still climb out a good bit! Any bucket will help just make sure it is safe imo.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> To me too. At least there's some good rigging points in the other trees near it. Too bad ya can't wear spikes though.


 
I am planning to rope climb up the one tree the huck off the top of the broken one then slip on my Forest Gumps to wittle the trunk down.
Its not that nasty, its very readable and plenty of rig points.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I am planning to rope climb up the one tree the huck off the top of the broken one then slip on my Forest Gumps to wittle the trunk down.
> Its not that nasty, its very readable and plenty of rig points.



The wind was blowing the one side around pretty good, it was hanging in well though its being kinda supported by another tree. Its not hung up, it moves back and forth, I did secure it to the tree it was leaning on so it wouldn't flop around.
There are about enough tips so I could set ropes with a throwline and cut the whole thing at the bottom but climbing up there and roping it down seems like a better option.
I had it tied so I can work the tops out then allow the trunk to spring back to its original position in stead of letting the trunk move as I make cuts to get the top out.


----------



## freeweight (May 2, 2011)

your new setup is that NEOPRO rope or tachyon 

and is that a customized blakes hitch?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 3, 2011)

freeweight said:


> your new setup is that NEOPRO rope or tachyon
> 
> and is that a customized blakes hitch?


 
Hmmmmm I believe its neo but ole rope just buys the chit lol and uses it. Yup thats a ropenblake lol


----------



## ropensaddle (May 3, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I was wondering if you were still alive Ropes. Don't go to low on the bids and be ready to take cover buddy.
> 
> Here is lightening struck poplar, the bolt took out a bunch of internet and cable systems. The tree is on the property of one of my clients, I secured it with lines set from the ground and will plan to handle it soon. Even with my knee in post-op condition I can get that on the ground.


 
Ropes don't care much for poplar lol


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2011)

*My new and final climbing set-up*

Lol I have arrived and it is pure bliss, them damn youngsters better watch out fer this old man lol!


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have arrived and it is pure bliss, them damn youngsters better watch out fer this old man lol!


 
bout time man, now get ya a big shot and cube if ya don't have em.

If you plan to use that gri gri set up in the tree.....put it on yer belt and just have a temp set up on the machine and send down the whole works and have the gm (wifey) get the whole mess outta the way and get to work. 

As for the porty....bit of over kill.....just put the non machine end around the tree on a running bolen (have the long end on the machine) and then when you get up thare....you can lower down the machine (you got the short end after the gm unties the bolen) while the gm guides your loved one away from bangin into anythin and maybe putting a little scratch on her.

You think you love it now just wait til you been up it a couple hundred times like I have and the love grows even deeper.

Goin up a big tree any other way is for cavemen.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

treevet said:


> bout time man, now get ya a big shot and cube if ya don't have em.
> 
> If you plan to use that gri gri set up in the tree.....put it on yer belt and just have a temp set up on the machine and send down the whole works and have the gm (wifey) get the whole mess outta the way and get to work.
> 
> ...


 
lol gots me a big shot and cube bro the gri gri is my buckstrap as i find it best suited for my taste! I just use my regular drt with split tail tied and ready when I arrive aloft. I liked the idea of rescue being able to lower me should need arise! Plus 200 on caveman it makes it so easy a caveman could do it lol


Question vet do you get much cool factor appeal? I mean neighborhood watchers etc come ask about it etc? Have you sold jobs because its cool? I know it will allow more energy to get more done and faster but figured the cool factor may help to sell work!


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> lol gots me a big shot and cube bro the gri gri is my buckstrap as i find it best suited for my taste! I just use my regular drt with split tail tied and ready when I arrive aloft. I liked the idea of rescue being able to lower me should need arise! Plus 200 on caveman it makes it so easy a caveman could do it lol
> 
> 
> Question vet do you get much cool factor appeal? I mean neighborhood watchers etc come ask about it etc? Have you sold jobs because its cool? I know it will allow more energy to get more done and faster but figured the cool factor may help to sell work!


 
Ho's are just blinded with awe watching you go up on it. Fri I took down a big sug maple that was totally rotted in base and cracked and laying in another maple.

On the way up I knocked off all the branches while idling....then I had my gm put a wall hauler in a tree opposite it and run a rope thru it and send it up to me and I tied it on broken tree I was in and he cinched it up like a zip tie.

then I arrived up top and blew out all the top with cuts that speared in the ground right next to nbor's house....chunked it down while gm cinched up wall hauler. All 4 nbor's just stopped working in yard and watched and when I got down the son that just bought the half a mill house came over and replayed everything I did.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

treevet said:


> Ho's are just blinded with awe watching you go up on it. Fri I took down a big sug maple that was totally rotted in base and cracked and laying in another maple.
> 
> On the way up I knocked off all the branches while idling....then I had my gm put a wall hauler in a tree opposite it and run a rope thru it and send it up to me and I tied it on broken tree I was in and he cinched it up like a zip tie.
> 
> ...



What i figured lol I already love the damn thing but I get to use it soon lol five tall trees lol 95 to 100 footers ahhhhhhhhh squeeze trigger lol


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> What i figured lol I already love the damn thing but I get to use it soon lol five tall trees lol 95 to 100 footers ahhhhhhhhh squeeze trigger lol


 
You earned it and you deserve it buddy. I went up 3 trees Sat with it and the third one late in the day I woulda never done it that day, totally dead ash, if I had to hump up it.

congrats.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

treevet said:


> You earned it and you deserve it buddy. I went up 3 trees Sat with it and the third one late in the day I woulda never done it that day, totally dead ash, if I had to hump up it.
> 
> congrats.


 
I just wish they had em thirty years ago Thanks don't know if i deserve it but I did earn it lol. I think it will prolong my climbing days!

Also I believe it will be used to save wear on my aging bucket truck lol. I will only use bucket when its the best solution now!


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 16, 2011)

treevet said:


> bout time man, now get ya a big shot and cube if ya don't have em.
> 
> If you plan to use that gri gri set up in the tree.....put it on yer belt and just have a temp set up on the machine and send down the whole works and have the gm (wifey) get the whole mess outta the way and get to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

Well I can climb faster than the set up takes myself mr w h but see then the next and next and next lol! So by the fourth tree I'm ahead and less fatigued than you



I used it on job today 97 foot bean pole pine tall skinny bastid I started it at 11 and was done by 11:30 and that is not bad. I did not even sweat but the wind was 25 lol 
Theen banged out a 68 foot oak using speedline limb hung up so came down cut it then raptored my azz right back up lol two removals done by 12:30 and felt spry as a newborn


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I can climb faster than the set up takes myself mr w h but see then the next and next and next lol! So by the fourth tree I'm ahead and less fatigued than you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So tell me on that 97 foot been pole where did you land your shot. My guess around fivety feet at best . Which is normal, most reliable shots are around that. I just don't think that it is that hard to get to that height with jumars , marbars etc. I have 3 friends that have climbed with the wraptor and they said overall it did not save anytime , with the set up and lowering.
I may change my mind in few years when im older and have a thickerwallet .


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

Bid a job this evening large hackbury right smack dab into pool from the naders. Put 3500 on it no access going to go fishin!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 16, 2011)

Alright Rope, Hand the camera to a groundie and lets see some pics and videos.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> So tell me on that 97 foot been pole where did you land your shot. My guess around fivety feet at best . Which is normal, most reliable shots are around that. I just don't think that it is that hard to get to that height with jumars , marbars etc. I have 3 friends that have climbed with the wraptor and they said overall it did not save anytime , with the set up and lowering.
> I may change my mind in few years when im older and have a thickerwallet .


 
Time is saved from lack of fatigue. I hit the top with the big snot I was looking over the canopy! Cut three inch limbs at the very top lol then used gri gri bombing five foot sections all the way down.

If you can't hit 85 foot in three to four shots somethins wrong


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Alright Rope, Hand the camera to a groundie and lets see some pics and videos.


 
I will bro when things slow down some, 12 hour days lately and still backing up on me

Today was a duck off day lol but still made my money.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2011)

Hey vet i bowlined spar and lowered like you mentioned porty was used for speed line! I will probably do it that way from now on unless I am in a widowmaker type tree!


----------

